# Claiming unemployment benefit



## ClubMan (27 Jun 2003)

My wife has moved back from UK, worked from 14 Jan 02 to 29 Nov 02.  Got made redundant and in effect was paid up for December 2002 with the redundancy settlement.

Back to work 9 JANO3 until now and went on 3 day week wef 9 Jun 03. 

Put in a claim for those days not working and was advised today that she does not qualify because she does not have 39 weeks prsi contributions!! Am I going loopy but from 14 jan 02 to 29 Nov 02 is more than 39 weeks and is last year for tax and claim purposes.

tax year - 1 Jan -31 Dec 02 = last year

tax year - 1 jan 03 - 31 dec 03 = this year

therfore preceding year = last year.

Am I missing something glaringly obivious?

anon


----------



## Elcato (27 Jun 2003)

Not been smart but did she not say this to the person who was processing her claim ? It certainly makes sense that she would have paid the relevant prsi from the previous year. I assume you mean she worked in Ireland in 02 as your post may suggest she paid UK social insurance ?


----------



## zag (27 Jun 2003)

The PRSI people can only go on the data which has been supplied to them by employers.

There is a possibility that her last employer hasn't returned the relveant forms yet.

The best thing to do is get back on the the PRSI people and ask them how many weeks they think she has and work from there.  Until they are convinced she has more than 39 weeks you won't get anywhere.

z


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jun 2003)

Having 39 weeks PRSI *in total* is a necessary but insufficient requirement for qualification for _Unemployment Benefit_. See the _DSFA_ booklet [broken link removed]:

_Unemployment Benefit (UB)  is based on your PRSI record. 

To qualify, you must have: 
<!--EZCODE LIST START--><ul><li>39 weeks PRSI paid since starting work and </li><li>39 weeks PRSI paid or credited in the relevant tax year or </li><li>26 weeks PRSI in the Relevant Tax Year and </li><li>26 weeks PRSI paid in the tax Year prior to the Relevant tax year</li></ul><!--EZCODE LIST END-->
The Relevant Tax Year for a claim is the *second last* complete tax year before the start of the Benefit Year. (The Benefit Year starts on the first Monday in January)._

Seems to me that she may not have the required contributions for the 2001 "short tax year". If she was paying UK social insurance then she should get PRSI credits for these if the necessary paperwork has been transferred. If, ultimately, she doesn't qualify for _UB_ then she may qualify for (means tested) _Unemployment Assistance_.

Does this help at all? Don't be afraid to ask the social welfare to explain this to you/her to your/her satisfaction.


----------



## hrman (30 Jun 2003)

*UNEMPLOYMENT BENEFIT*

Thanks all for great replies. My wife is timid and as we live in a small place does not want to upset anyone so is reluctant to challenge anything at the moment. To compensate I am the exact opposite but sometimes say sod it and regrettably give up.

When my wife moved back I helped her sign every known form to man and that was in December 2000. it was explained at the time that if she worked in Ireland even for a week becuase of her UK NI contribution she could claim for 15 months if she was subsequently unemployed. She started work in Jan 2001 until end of MARCH 2001. then went to claim and had to wait until 12 June for payment and even then she was rang at home by at least 5 people asking for her NI No, her PPSN and so on. Then when payment was made it was not backdated to beginning of April, a phone call, sorry made a mistake. Back to work Jan 02 until Nov 02 and job folded. Claimed for December 02 but was disallowed,this was where I did not cause a fuss but I still maintian she should have qualified based on her UK NI contributions for 2000. 

This time round same thing, does not qualify. I am getting annoyed again. I did contact them and yes they were sorry made a mistake she does qualify!!!!

Too much/

hrman


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jun 2003)

*Re: UNEMPLOYMENT BENEFIT*

*I did contact them and yes they were sorry made a mistake she does qualify!!!!*

That's good news. You should make sure that they do have her full combined UK national insurance & PRSI details up to date so that there is no confusion from here on in.


----------

